# Trophy deer in your area this year...



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

With deer hunting season upon us in most of the country, thought it might be a good idea to have a thread to discuss rut activity times, trophy kills in your area, hog killin, coyote killin, armadillo killin, liberal,,,sorry, anything hat may be of interest to th hunter part of our hunter/gatherer instinct. Good luck to all this season, lets go to killin.....


----------



## HALLSHAY (Nov 30, 2008)

Better yet, how about some bad ass youtube video? I am still editing, but this is some of the good stuff from a backcountry bow-hunting trip the end of september. We were 8 miles from the pickup.

Enjoy!!!
Watch it in 720p and go full screen. If you look at my youtube channel there are a couple more.

Elk1Final is us getting to camp and Elk2cut1 is some more random stuff with an ok fight scene. Wish I knew how to run my camera better. Whitetail vids to come


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Very nice.....


----------



## kyfred (Dec 23, 2009)

I got a buck before my son did this year. This past Friday I hit a buck in the truck at work. Minor damage to the truck. Still had to do the accident report and all.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Yes indeed, the Whitetail is right on the cusp of the annual "rut"....some areas are now starting and others will start in a month or so....dependant upon your latitude....but for most it will be the month of November. So....what is the likehood of you having a crash involving one these sexually stupified creatures? State Farm has the answer; http://www.statefarm...lision-2012.pdf

Regards, Mike


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Rut activity down here in the south is just starting to get cranked up. Passed on a couple of real good bucks (120-130) this weekend, one working scrape line and the other (yesterday) actively courting a singled doe. Just around the corner from busting loose here....


----------



## gradyjohn (Jul 17, 2012)

Saw a doe laying on the side of the road this morning. I Texas you have to let them lie. You better bet if I nail one it will be in our freezer ... have to justify the damage.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

gradyjohn said:


> Saw a doe laying on the side of the road this morning. I Texas you have to let them lie. You better bet if I nail one it will be in our freezer ... have to justify the damage.


In Georgia we call the Mexicans,if fresh, and tell them to get it, they do......


----------



## gradyjohn (Jul 17, 2012)

somedevildawg said:


> In Georgia we call the Mexicans,if fresh, and tell them to get it, they do......


She was still there that afternoon and the next morning. Finally gone the next afternoon.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Well another season is upon us and rut is in full swing in South Georgia, a bit later this year than previous years, I think the mild weather we had around thanksgiving may have put a damper on it, with cooler temps, starting to see some activity....

Shot this one this evening about 10 min before last light.....not a real "trophy" but good for the antler collection and the freezer, I call em "ice breakers"..... in Georgia harvest is 2 bucks 10 doe....sorry about the poor pic....was by myself, all I could manage before I got him skint.....


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

We get a lot of guys in here from down south. I have one guy who drives up from Arkansas to hunt on me. My neighbor outfits for about a dozen guys who come from as far away as Florida.

Nobody has been doing much of anything this year! One cousin got a 12 pointer, another got a 10. But overall, there just ain't many.

3-4 years ago, I'd see 10-15 below the house every day, grazing in my alfalfa. This year, I see 1-2 maybe every 3-4 weeks. I see does moving by themselves a lot this year.

We've had a log of blue tongue around here and the thinking is that that has hurt the herds pretty badly.

Ralph


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

rjmoses said:


> We've had a log of blue tongue around here and the thinking is that that has hurt the herds pretty badly.
> 
> Ralph


Nature's way of over-population control.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

somedevildawg said:


> Well another season is upon us and rut is in full swing in South Georgia, a bit later this year than previous years, I think the mild weather we had around thanksgiving may have put a damper on it, with cooler temps, starting to see some activity....
> 
> Shot this one this evening about 10 min before last light.....not a real "trophy" but good for the antler collection and the freezer, I call em "ice breakers"..... in Georgia harvest is 2 bucks 10 doe....sorry about the poor pic....was by myself, all I could manage before I got him skint.....


Nice ice-breaker Todd.

Regards, Mike


----------

